# HD lnb?



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

Iwant HD and I'm trying to determine what I need hardware wise, and the CSR with dish has been absolutely useless. I have dish now with what I believe is the dish 500 (i think), I have locals and a few foreign channels. I bought a 722k receiver. Do I need a new LNB as well? Which one? Would it replace the current one I have?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you have a Dish 500, you would either need a Dish 1000.2 or 1000.4 or a wing dish depending on where your HD locals are located and line of sight to the particular orbital locations.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There is no special "HD LNB" but an extra one is needed since most of the HD channels come from another orbital slot. That usually means going from a Dish 500 to a Dish 1000.2 or 1000.4.

You might have a Dish 500+, depending on which foreign channels you're getting. Dish types are listed at http://www.dishuser.org/dishes.php.

Tell us your location and Check Switch results (menu-6-1-1) so we can answer the rest of your question.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

According to my receiver I'm picking up 110/118/119, Switch I believe said it was a dp34. Hope that helps you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

That sounds like a 500+. You'd want a Dish 1000+ then.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in Flint local area. It looks like HD locals are in 61.5 :S 

So I need an lnb for 129 an 61.5? or a whole new dish? :S


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Get a second dish for just 61.5 then add a 44 switch.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

You raise a good point. All of the HD on 129 is mirrored on 61.5 right? So really if I have 110,118,119 now, the only thing I need is 61.5 for all of my HD channels.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

blargman said:


> You raise a good point. All of the HD on 129 is mirrored on 61.5 right? So really if I have 110,118,119 now, the only thing I need is 61.5 for all of my HD channels.


All national are on both. Local HD stations including most RSN are not mirrored. Because of your use of 118 fo International, you are probably best with adding a wing dish for 61.5.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

if i get a second "wing dish" for the 4th sat position. Wouldn't I need to upgrade from a dp34 to a dp44 ?  Looking online those are like 200$!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

YEs, you'll want a DPP44 switch. Did you check Ebay, the $199 is the retail price.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

hmmmm. It would appear my HD locals are on 129 then (22015). Do I need HD locals?? I can get all the locals HD off the ANT. I can easily point a dish at 61.5. the 1000.2 is a much larger dish isnt it? And 129 is pretty low in the sky right? Just how low is it? 

I definitly need upgrade to HD but I'm waiting for the 922 to come out. Hopefully dish can work somethin out w/ me to upgrade me.

thoughts/opinions are encourged  thanks.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys. I have a dish installer coming out to hook it all up he's only charging me 200$ for the wing dish. He didn't mention a new switch. Though if he gives me that too sounds like I'm getting a good deal.

Lol shadough, get your own thread  

You don't NEED hd locals. Though you either need 129 or 61.5 as they are mirrored for all the other HD channels. You need either 61.5/110 or 129/110 for HD.

As for how low or what you might need I'm not sure, Depends on what you have now I guess.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

$200??? Ouch. You can buy the dish for $59 http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Winegard/DS4047-18-Inch+Antenna.htm The xtra $140 is for installation? I checked the elevation of 129 for me, its just 20 degrees. Line of sight could be an issue, not sure.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

well 50 for the dish, 40ish for the lnb. 100$ to get up on the coldest day of the year with snow blowing and put it on  I got the good end of the deal imo 

Though I should have known he didn't know what he was talking about when he quoted me 200$. It was 300$. Another 100$ was needed for the dp44 switch.

Got it all setup and eh I dunno, not that impressed by dish HD qual. Definitely not anywhere near bluray that's for sure. Though I'm guessing it's probably not mostly dishes fault. More so the broadcasters I imagine.


----------

